# Homemade styrofoam boat......



## GAranger1403 (Mar 29, 2010)

and the homemade Merc. Grand Marquis needed to haul it. Yes they belonged to the same person. Never underestimate the human species

Just some of the interesting stuff I see at work.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=106277&l=c2a69dbb12&id=100000621943750

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=106278&l=c964c91790&id=100000621943750


----------



## GAranger1403 (Mar 29, 2010)

I wanted to get a shot of the car with the boat in the back but was preoccupied with a vehicle stop when he came by


----------



## quinn (Mar 29, 2010)

Those are too cool.I would have like to see it when it was crossing the Rio grande.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 29, 2010)

Never know what they'll think of next.

Hoss


----------



## j_seph (Mar 29, 2010)

They say that all a boat is, is a fishing platform. Guess if it floats it can be fished out of


----------



## GAranger1403 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll say this, he had some nice bluegill!


----------



## rip18 (Mar 30, 2010)

Too funny!  Don't you hate it when work gets in the way of good picture taking?


----------

